# Free Friday, Saturday and Sunday! Discover the secrets of the dragon statue.



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What secrets will the majestic silver dragon with glowing red eyes reveal?

When Jared is compelled to buy the magnificent statue, he initiates a chain of events that propels him and his friends into an adventure solving the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon.

Will what started as an innocent quest lead them into inescapable danger?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, D.M., and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank-you Ann & Betsy for the congratulations on the new book and info!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What secrets are hidden within the majestic silver dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?
A book the whole family can enjoy!

When Jared is compelled to buy the magnificent statue, he initiates a chain of events that propels him and his friends Griffin, Chase and Amber into an adventure solving the mystery of the dragon. Becoming amateur detectives is a great way to spend their summer vacation, but such a quest could lead them into inescapable danger that could ultimately take their lives.

Only $2.99! 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a perfect gift for the holidays? 
How about gifting The Crimson-Eyed Dragon to anyone who loves to read?  A story that takes four teens on the adventure of their lives. As they solve the clues that are revealed they find themselves plunged into a mystery that could lead to extreme danger. 
This is a novel everyone can enjoy!
It's so easy to gift a Kindle book now so share the joy with everyone!(including yourself)
Only $2.99!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

So excited to get a five star review today!
Check it out at:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you and your children or grandchildren have some time off?

What better way to spend the holidays than reading some books. Looking for a book that the whole family can read?
I've put The Crimson-Eyed Dragon on sale till Dec.26th for only $0.99!

Join Jared and his friends as they seek to find the mystery behind the silver dragon statue!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Last day of sale! Price going up Dec.27th to $2.99.
Load up your Kindles now--read at your own leisure.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Did you love to read Nancy Drew or Hardy Boys? I know I did!

Check out The Crimson-Eyed Dragon-- a novel about four teens who get caught up in an adventure trying to discover what the secrets contained in a silver dragon statue really mean.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Here are some of what the reviewers are saying about The Crimson-Eyed Dragon:

"This was a really fun book. It kind of reminded me of The Hardy Boys or Encyclopedia Brown, with a fun mystery, and a cast of curious young adults. The plot was well thought out and the whole book was entertaining. I think it would be a great book for all ages. I'm interested in seeing if Ms. Trink decides to turn this into a series. I think it would do really well." quote from D. Judd of Breakout Books

" However, from almost the beginning the story pulled me in and I could easily picture the capers of these teenagers. I feel that it is so well-written, that readers of almost any age will enjoy this story. The author did a great job of 'tying up' all lose ends and made the reader feel good with all the various twists and turns." quote from Smokey

Check out a free sample here:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I finally recieved my Kindle 3--which was a Christmas present. So to celebrate I reduced my newest book's price to $1.99--I hope everyone checks it out!

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is a story about four teens who must use their intelligence, skills and current technology to help them solve the mystery behind clues found in a silver dragon statue. They must do this before the danger that lurks around them catches up and threathens their very existence!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Will four teens be able to solve the mystery of the dragon with the ruby-colored eyes while keeping out of danger?
Find out for $1.99!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like to decipher clues?

Join the adventure as four friends try to solve the mystery of the majestic dragon statue with eyes that glow like precious rubies. Will they be able to complete their quest before danger manifests and ends it all for them? 
The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now $1.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

D.M.

Just to say good luck with your book!

A good mystery with plenty of clues. What could be better!

Seb


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Seb! Wishing you all the best with your book also!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like clue-solving mysteries?

Join four friends as they are catapulted into an adventurous quest when one of them buys a magificent silver dragon statue. What mystery surrounds the dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?

Check it out for only $1.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Can curiosity be fatal?
What compels Jared to buy the majestic silver dragon and will it lead him and his friends into inescapable danger?
When Jared brings home the dragon statue he initiates a chain of events that propels
him and his friends into a clue-solving adventure. Will they be able to solve the mystery before the lurking danger manifests?

Check out Kindle Nation Daily's feature of The Crimson-Eyed dragon today:
http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Kindlers! The Crimson-Eyed Dragon broke into the top 100 in Adventure this week.
It got all the way to #79.
Although it didn't stay there long--thanks to everyone who gave it a try!

If you like to read clue-solving mysteries please check it out. Only $1.99!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Best month ever in sales for The Crimson-Eyed Dragon!
Thanks to all for buying.

Have you checked out Daily Cheap Reads? What a great site to find free,cheap and super cheap books.

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon was featured this week in Super Cheap!
Check it out here:
http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/02/23/the-crimson-eyed-dragon-1-99/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

So excited to have the Crimson-Eyed Dragon featured this weekend in the Indie Author blog!

Check it out here:

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Featured this week at Bookaday blog from Karly Kirkpatrick:

http://karlykirkpatrick.blogspot.com/2011/03/bookaday-crimson-eyed-dragon-by-dm.htm


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Join the adventure as Jared, Griffin, Chase and Amber get caught up in solving the clues found in a magificent silver statue. The dragon keeps a secret that is thelrs to unfold.
See if they can race to the finish before all is taken away from them!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for something a little different to read?

How about loading up your Kindle with a book that you can let your friends, children or grandchildren read?

Four friends have the adventure of their lives figuring out the mystery of the majestic silver dragon with eyes that glow like expensive rubies. The dragon holds a clue which leads to more clues and the amazing race to the finish leaves them with more than they ever expected!

Only $1.99!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now on sale for $0.99!

If you are looking for something a little different why not try a fun mystery/amateur detective/clue-solving adventure?

This is what a recent reviewer had to say:
"This was a great light read for any adult and a fantastic read for younger audiences as well."
"I think this book is a great adventure to get lost in. "

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Secrets, clues, a fun mystery and an enjoyable adventure--all for only $0.99!

From teens to grandparents--a book the whole family can read and enjoy!

Here's what one reviewer had to say:
"When I started reading The Crimson Eyed Dragon, I frankly wasn't sure what to expect. However, from almost the beginning the story pulled me in and I could easily picture the capers of these teenagers. I feel that it is so well-written, that readers of almost any age will enjoy this story. The author did a great job of 'tying up' all lose ends and made the reader feel good with all the various twists and turns."

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

So happy that The Crimson-Eyed Dragon reached to #24 in mystery/detective this week! Although it's no longer there it was so good to have it there while it lasted!

If you enjoy YA books--give this one a try!

Here's what a recent reviewer who gave it 5 stars had to say:

" I hadn't realised when I started reading this that it was really aimed, in my opinion, at a younger readership than me! Once I made the mental adjustment, I really enjoyed it. It's a nice little mystery adventure, with a little love story and some sweet teen romance thrown in."

Only $0.99!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

If you enjoy YA novels--give The Crimson-Eyed Dragon a try!
Readers are requesting that the novels get turned into a series featuring the same characters!

Join Jared, Griffin, Chase and his sister Amber as they try to solve the secrets of the majestic dragon statue--see if they can race to the finish before danger catches up to them!
Only $0.99!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Sample Sunday!

Looking for a fun mystery for only $0.99?
Great for those who enjoy teen/YA novels. Featured at Indie Book list this week.
Read an excerpt here:
http://indiebookslist.wordpress.com/2011/05/12/the-crimson-eyed-dragon-by-d-m-trink/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Did you enjoy reading Hardy Boys and Nancy Drew books? So did I--I read every book I could find. This is my take on a modern-day version.

Give The Crimson-Eyed Dragon try! A fun clue-solving mystery.

Here's the beginning:

Unimaginable fear tore through his body and he wondered if his life would be cut short at sixteen. Could a teenager have a heart attack? Not just pounding or racing but his heart was erratically jumping, and thumping to be released from the confines of his chest. Deep regret filled Jared as he looked around at his friends and recalled the events he had initiated to lead them to their imminent demise.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a cozy mystery? 
Do you enjoy teen/YA books? The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is only $0.99!

Can curiosity be fatal? See if the four friends can race to the finish before danger catches up to them.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

So pleased to be featured this week as Ereader News Today's Book of the Day!

Here's a highly rated bargain Kindle book for you to check out. The Crimson-Eyed Dragon by D.M. Trink has an excellent 4.6 star rating and is currently on sale for only 99 cents!

A totally engaging and suspenseful tale! - Smoky - Amazon Reviewer

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-the-crimson-eyed-dragon/675652/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Summer's almost here!

Do you want to load your Kindle up with a book you, your children and grandchildren can all enjoy during those relaxing summer days?

Try The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99!
A fun, clean mystery/adventure where friends become amateur sleuths to discover the hidden meaning of clues found in a silver dragon!
Danger, friendship and a touch of romance all in one!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Those lovely, long summer days are almost here!

Time to relax and read. 
If you like clue-solving adventures---load up your kindle with The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Summer is here!

Time to load up with fun summer reads! The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is only $0.99!

Here's what one reviewer had to say:

By Jennifer L. 
This review is from: The Crimson-Eyed Dragon (Kindle Edition) 
" I found this book on my Kindle. Which I love...I also loved this book. It reminded me of the movie "The Goonies". All I can say is move over Goonies!! Here comes "The Crimson-Eyed Dragon" by D.M. Trink. If you loved the movie "Goonies" you will fall in love with this book. A group of teenagers trying to solve a mystery. A FIVE STAR BOOK"


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun vacation read?

Four teens are thrown together for the summer with the bond of solving the quest of the silver dragon with jewelled eyes.
Friendship, adventure, danger and a hint of love is in the works for them all!
See how it all turns out for only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Featured this week on Ereader News Today: Here is another highly rated bargain Kindle book. The Crimson-Eyed Dragon, a Mystery/Action Adventure, by D.M. Trink has an excellent 4.6 star rating and costs only 99 cents!

"A totally engaging and suspenseful tale!" - Smoky - Amazon Reviewer
http://ereadernewstoday.com/bo ok-of-the-day-the-crimson-eyed -dragon-2/676264/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Numbers, clues, silver dragon, secret past, flame-colored hair, ruby eyes

Intrigued how it all comes together? Read The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99!

A fun adventure/mystery for your summertime reading!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Read the first book of a new series!

Join the Canadian Connection on their first adventure--discovering the secret meaning of clues found in an incredible silver dragon statue!

A fun mystery/adventure novel suitable for the whole family to read!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you enjoy fun teen/YA books?
Join the adventure as Jared, Griffin, Chase and Amber get caught up in solving the clues found in a magificent silver statue. The dragon keeps a secret that is thelrs to unfold.
See if they can race to the finish before all is taken away from them!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for something different to read?
How about a clue-solving mystery?
Join Jared, Chase, Griffin and Amber as they discover the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon statue!
Here's what one reviewer had to say:
"By Syria Says... (Southeast Texas) - This review is from: The Crimson-Eyed Dragon (Kindle Edition) 
Storyline: The Crimson Eyed Dragon by D.M. Trink, is a great mystery story for those who believe in the power of love and indulge a little in World of Warcraft. 
Jared is a typical teenager: he's ready to fight zombies, increase his warlock powers and work on getting his driver's license. And all while on his summer break. Whew! As if World of Warcraft games aren't enough, he is drawn into the mystery of a statue he finds in an antique shop. Who is Abigail? And what of the mysterious rubies?"
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for something a little different to read? How about a clue-solving mystery for only $0.99?

How about loading up your Kindle with a book that you can let your friends, children or grandchildren read?

Four friends have the adventure of their lives figuring out the mystery of the majestic silver dragon with eyes that glow like expensive rubies. The dragon holds a clue which leads to more clues and the amazing race to the finish leaves them with more than they ever expected!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun mystery/adventure? 

Now ranked:
#25 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Adventure 

Here's a sample:
It was a dragon figurine with red eyes and wings spread out for flight. Jared was entranced, dragons ranked right up there with his interests in sword and sorcery. The statue was about a foot high and maybe two feet across in width but it appeared solid and heavy so Jared took great care picking it up to examine it more closely. It was fascinating to Jared with its intricate etchings and mottled appearance. The silver was blackened in its deep grooves but that made it all the more beautiful. The eyes glowed like precious jewels and the dragon’s features looked majestic. As Jared carefully turned the statue over to examine its underside one of the eyes fell out.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Take a break and relax and read! Looking for a fun detective story?

Numbers, clues, silver dragon, secret past, flame-colored hair, ruby eyes

Intrigued how it all comes together? Read The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Teen fiction fans? Here's a mystery/detective novel for only $0.99!

Join four friends on a clue-solving adventure discovering the mystery of the silver dragon statue.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like clue-solving mysteries?

Join four friends as they are catapulted into an adventurous quest when one of them buys a magificent silver dragon statue. What mystery surrounds the dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?

Only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Join the adventure as Jared, Griffin, Chase and Amber get caught up in solving the clues found in a magificent silver statue. The dragon keeps a secret that is thelrs to unfold.

See if they can race to the finish before all is taken away from them!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

School is over for the summer! All Jared wants to do is sleep, swim, and delve into as many computer and video games as possible. Life has other plans for him, however, and everything transforms one fateful afternoon when Jared accompanies his mom to an antique shop.
He is inexplicably attracted to a magnificent silver dragon statue with eyes that glow like precious rubies. When Jared brings the statue home, he initiates a chain of events that catapults him and his friends Griffin and Chase into a great adventure solving the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon. Joined by Chase's sister Amber, the teens discover that the statue holds a vital clue to the previous owner's life. They embark on an innocent quest, but the secrets that unfold lead them into unimaginable danger that could ultimately destroy all of their lives.

Only $0.99!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

If you enjoy YA/teen novels especially detective stories--give The Crimson-Eyed Dragon a try!

Join Jared, Griffin, Chase and his sister Amber as they try to solve the secrets of the majestic dragon statue--see if they can race to the finish before danger catches up to them!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you enjoy amateur detective novels? If so give The Crimson-Eyed Dragon a try.

Here's what one reviewer had to say:

"This was a really fun book. It kind of reminded me of The Hardy Boys or Encyclopedia Brown, with a fun mystery, and a cast of curious young adults. The plot was well thought out and the whole book was entertaining. I think it would be a great book for all ages. I'm interested in seeing if Ms. Trink decides to turn this into a series. I think it would do really well."

On sale now.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

How about loading up your Kindle with a book that you can let your friends, children or grandchildren read?

Four friends have the adventure of their lives solving the mystery of the majestic silver dragon with eyes that glow like expensive rubies. The dragon holds a clue which leads to more clues and the amazing race to the finish leaves them with more than they ever expected.

Now on sale for $0.97

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Detective/mystery fans?

Join four friends as they find themselves plunged into discovering the sercet of the majestic dragon statue with eyes that glow like precious rubies.

Will they be able to solve the mystery before the danger that surrounds the dragon manifests?

Now on sale for $0.98

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Detective/mystery fans? Here's a book the whole family can read.

Join Jared, Amber, Chase and Griffin on their quest to solve the mystery of the majestic silver dragon statue.

Now on sale for $0.96

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Was it fate that makes Jared buy the silver dragon statue?

Will he and his friends discover the secrets that the dragon holds and will this quest lead to more than they ever imagined?

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now on sale for $0.96

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you want to load your Kindle up with a book you, your children and grandchildren can all enjoy during this holiday season?

Try The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99!

A fun, clean mystery/adventure where friends become amateur sleuths to discover the hidden meaning of clues found in a silver dragon!
Danger, friendship and a touch of romance all in one!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Now in the top 100!

#73 in Books > Teens > Mysteries

A book for all ages. Here's what one reviewer had to say:

By debchicago - 
This review is from: The Crimson-Eyed Dragon 
"I really enjoyed the book even though it was geared to a young adult audience. I loved the interaction and relationships between all the main characters. I also enjoyed all the interesting information about dragons and rubies. I got this as a free book but would definitely have paid for it. I will pass this along to my children so they can enjoy it as much as I did."
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like to decipher clues?

When Jared feels compelled to buy a silver dragon statue he initiates a chain of events that catapults him and his friends Griffin,Chase,and Amber into an adventure solving the mystery of the dragon. They embark on an innocent quest, but the secrets that unfold lead them into unimaginable danger.

On sale now for $1.95

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Middle grade, teens. young adults, adults, seniors--any amateur-detective novel fans?

Join the friends thrown together in their quest to discover the mystery of the masjestic dragon statue--on sale now.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Join the adventure.

What secrets will the majestic silver dragon reveal and will the teens be able to solve the mystery before danger catches up to them?

Here's what one reviewer had to say:

"A great book for everyone!
Written in a colloquial style, you enter the mysterious, private, active and dramatic world of contemporary teenagers. Follow the mystery of the dragon and its clues leading into danger! Feel the warmth of friendship and the kindness of parents in this feel-good story of summer."

Now on sale.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

YA mystery/detective fans?
Join four friends on the adventure of their lives discovering the secret of the majestic dragon statue.

Here's what one reviewer recently said:
"When I ordered the book, I didn't realized it was geared toward young adults, but it became obvious when I started reading it. Regardless of that, I enjoyed the book and the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon. The author kept me wanting to turn the pages to see how the mystery played out."

4 1/2 star rated for $2.99.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun adventure/mystery?

Numbers, clues, silver dragon, secret past, flame-colored hair, ruby eyes

Intrigued how it all comes together?

Get yourself comfortable to read and discover the mystery of The Crimson-Eyed Dragon!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

When Jared brings a silver dragon statue home he initiates a chain of events that catapults him and his friends Griffin and Chase into a great adventure solving the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon. Joined by Chase's sister Amber, the teens discover that the statue holds a vital clue to the previous owner's life. They embark on an innocent quest, but the secrets that unfold lead them into unimaginable danger that could ultimately destroy all of their lives.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun vacation read?

Four teens join forces in their quest to solve the mystery of the silver dragon with glowing crimson eyes.

Friendship, adventure, danger and a hint of love is in the works for them all!

See how it all turns out for only $1.99.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a teen/YA read?

For those who enjoy fun mystery/detective novels--join four friends as they try to solve the mystery of the silver dragon.

Here's what reviewers are saying:

JTFP --"This is a nice little break from all the dystopian stuff I've been reading. It's a good little story ..."

5thËlement ---"The author kept me wanting to turn the pages to see how the mystery played out."

On sale now for $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you enjoy amateur detective novels?

Join the quest to solve the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon.

Here's what one reviewer had to say:

By HarleyGirl - Published on Amazon.com 
"I hadn't realised when I started reading this that it was really aimed, in my opinion, at a younger readership than me! Once I made the mental adjustment, I really enjoyed it. It's a nice little mystery adventure, with a little love story and some sweet teen romance thrown in."

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a clue-solving adventure?

Four teens are thrown together for the summer while solving the quest of the silver dragon with jewelled eyes.
Friendship, adventure, danger and a hint of love is in the works for them all!

See how it all turns out for only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a book everyone can enjoy?

When Jares is inexplicably attracted to a magnificent silver dragon statue with eyes that glow like precious rubies he initiates a chain of events that catapults him and his friends Griffin and Chase into a great adventure solving the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon.
Joined by Chase's sister Amber, the teens discover that the statue holds a vital clue to the previous owner's life. They embark on an innocent quest, but the secrets that unfold lead them into unimaginable danger that could ultimately destroy all of their lives.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

If you enjoy detective novels or YA novels--give The Crimson-Eyed Dragon a try!

Join Jared, Griffin, Chase and his sister Amber as they try to solve the secrets of the majestic dragon statue--see if they can race to the finish before danger catches up to them.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Join the quest to solve the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon statue.

This is a story that takes four teens on the adventure of their lives. As they solve the clues that are revealed they find themselves plunged into a mystery that could lead to extreme danger.

A novel the whole family can enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What compels Jared to buy the majestic silver dragon?

When Jared brings home the dragon statue he initiates a chain of events that propels
him and his friends into a clue-solving adventure.
Will they be able to solve the mystery before the lurking danger manifests?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Numbers, clues, silver dragon, secret past, flame-colored hair, ruby eyes

Intrigued how it all comes together?

Join in the quest to solve the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Join Jared, Griffin, Chase and his sister Amber as they try to solve the secrets of the majestic silver dragon statue with glowing red eyes.

See if they can race to the finish before danger catches up to them!

Now on sale for $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a mystery/adventure novel?

Try The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99.

Four friends attmept to discover the secret of the majestic silver dragon statue.

Danger, friendship and a touch of romance all in one!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Detective/mystery fans?

Join four teens on the adventure of their lives in The Crimson-Eyed Dragon. As they solve the clues that are revealed they find themselves plunged into a mystery that could lead to extreme danger.

This is a novel everyone can enjoy! Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Join the Canadian Connection on their first adventure--discovering the secret meaning of clues found in an incredible silver dragon statue!

A fun mystery/adventure novel suitable for the whole family to read!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Detective/mystery fans?

Numbers, clues, silver dragon, secret past, flame-colored hair, ruby eyes

Intrigued how it all comes together?

Join in the quest to solve the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Will Jared, Amber, Chase and Griffin be able to solve the mystery of the dragon statue while keeping out of danger?

Find out for $1.94!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Detective/mystery fans?

Do you like to decipher clues?

Join the adventure as four friends try to solve the mystery of the majestic dragon statue with eyes that glow like precious rubies. Will they be able to complete their quest before danger manifests and ends it all for them? 
The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now $1.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Join the adventure as four friends try to solve the mystery of the majestic dragon statue with eyes that glow like precious rubies. 
Will they be able to complete their quest before danger manifests and ends it all for them?

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking a for clue-solving adventure?

Was it fate that makes Jared buy the silver dragon statue?

Will he and his friends discover the secret that the dragon holds, and will this quest lead to more than they ever imagined?

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now on sale for $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you want to load your Kindle up with a book everyone in the family can enjoy?

Try The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99!

A fun, clean mystery/adventure where friends become amateur sleuths to discover the hidden meaning of clues found in a silver dragon!
Danger, friendship and a touch of romance all in one!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Dragon statue, glowing eyes, flame-colored hair, friends, secrets.

Intrigued how it all comes together?

Read The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Last week before back to school.

Looking for one more book for your children or grandchildren?

How about a clue-solving adventure to discover the secret of the crimson-eyed dragon?

Only 0.99

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Read The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99.

A fun, mystery/adventure where friends become amateur sleuths to discover secrets of the silver dragon statue.
Danger, friendship and a touch of romance all in one!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you enjoy mysteries?

Join the adventure as Jared, Griffin, Chase and Amber get caught up in solving the clues found in a magificent silver statue. The dragon keeps a secret that is thelrs to unfold.
See if they can race to the finish before all is taken away from them!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Was it fate?

When Jared feels compelled to buy a silver dragon statue he initiates a chain of events that catapults him and his friends Griffin,Chase,and Amber into an adventure solving the mystery of the dragon. They embark on an innocent quest, but the secrets that unfold lead them into unimaginable danger.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Numbers, clues, silver dragon, secret past, flame-colored hair, ruby eyes

Intrigued how it all comes together? Read The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99!

A fun adventure/mystery for you to escape into.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Detective/mystery fans?

Join four teens on the adventure of their lives in The Crimson-Eyed Dragon. As they solve the clues that are revealed they find themselves plunged into a mystery that could lead to extreme danger.

This is a novel everyone can enjoy! Only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a cozy mystery? 
Do you enjoy teen/YA books? The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is only $0.99!

Can curiosity be fatal? See if the four friends can race to the finish before danger catches up to them.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Detective/mystery fans?

Looking a for clue-solving adventure?

Was it fate that makes Jared buy the silver dragon statue?

Will he and his friends discover the secret that the dragon holds, and will this quest lead to more than they ever imagined?

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now on sale for $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like clue-solving mysteries?

Join four friends as they are catapulted into an adventurous quest when one of them buys a magificent silver dragon statue. What mystery surrounds the dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?

Check it out for only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a cozy mystery?

When Jared brings a silver dragon statue home he initiates a chain of events that catapults him and his friends Griffin and Chase into a great adventure solving the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon. Joined by Chase's sister Amber, the teens discover that the statue holds a vital clue to the previous owner's life. They embark on an innocent quest, but the secrets that unfold lead them into unimaginable danger that could ultimately destroy all of their lives.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Detective/mystery fans?

Join four friends as they find themselves plunged into discovering the sercet of the majestic dragon statue with eyes that glow like precious rubies.

Will they be able to solve the mystery before the danger that surrounds the dragon manifests?

Now on sale for $0.98

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Was it fate that makes Jared buy the silver dragon statue?

Will he and his friends discover the secrets that the dragon holds and will this quest lead to more than they ever imagined?

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now on sale for $0.98

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you want to load your Kindle up with a book you, your children and grandchildren can all enjoy during this holiday season?

Try The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99!

A fun, clean mystery/adventure where friends become amateur sleuths to discover the hidden meaning of clues found in a silver dragon!
Danger, friendship and a touch of romance all in one!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Sample Sunday!

Looking for a fun mystery for only $0.99?

Great for those who enjoy teen/YA novels. Featured at Indie Book list.
Read an excerpt here:
http://indiebookslist.wordpress.com/2011/05/12/the-crimson-eyed-dragon-by-d-m-trink/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you want to load your Kindle up with a book you, your children and grandchildren can all enjoy during this holiday season?

Try The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99!

A fun, clean mystery/adventure where friends become amateur sleuths to discover the hidden meaning of clues found in a silver dragon!
Danger, friendship and a touch of romance all in one!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What secrets are hidden within the majestic silver dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?
A book the whole family can enjoy!

When Jared is compelled to buy the magnificent statue, he initiates a chain of events that propels him and his friends Griffin, Chase and Amber into an adventure solving the mystery of the dragon. Becoming amateur detectives is a great way to spend their summer vacation, but such a quest could lead them into inescapable danger that could ultimately take their lives.

Only $0.99! 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like to decipher clues?

When Jared feels compelled to buy a silver dragon statue he initiates a chain of events that catapults him and his friends Griffin,Chase,and Amber into an adventure solving the mystery of the dragon. They embark on an innocent quest, but the secrets that unfold lead them into unimaginable danger.

On sale now for $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun adventure/mystery?

Numbers, clues, silver dragon, secret past, flame-colored hair, ruby eyes

Intrigued how it all comes together?

Get yourself comfortable to read and discover the mystery of The Crimson-Eyed Dragon!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you enjoy mysteries?

Join the adventure as Jared, Griffin, Chase and Amber get caught up in solving the clues found in a magificent silver statue. The dragon keeps a secret that is thelrs to unfold.
See if they can race to the finish before all is taken away from them!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Did you love to read Nancy Drew or Hardy Boys? I know I did!

Check out The Crimson-Eyed Dragon-- a novel about four teens who get caught up in an adventure trying to discover what the secrets contained in a silver dragon statue really mean.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Was it fate that makes Jared buy the silver dragon statue?

Will he and his friends discover the secrets that the dragon holds and will this quest lead to more than they ever imagined?

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now on sale for $1.00

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Teens. young adults, adults, seniors--any amateur-detective novel fans?

Join the friends thrown together in their quest to discover the mystery of the masjestic dragon statue--on sale now.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

So happy that The Crimson-Eyed Dragon reached to #20 in mystery/detective this week! Although it's no longer there it was so good to have it there while it lasted!

If you enjoy detective stories--give this one a try!

Here's what reviewer who gave it 5 stars had to say:
"This is like a growing up Nancy Drew. Plot just deep enough to be enjoyable. I would certainly recommend for any age looking for light entertainment."

Only $0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This looks good!  Ooops!  Darn that 1-click!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Excited that The Crimson-Eyed Dragon reached to #1 in mystery/detective this week!

Although it's no longer there it was so good to have it there while it lasted! Curently at # 6.

Was it fate that makes Jared buy the silver dragon statue?

Will he and his friends discover the secrets that the dragon holds, and will this quest lead to more than they ever imagined?

Only $0.99
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY

And thanks Carol--hope you enjoy it if you got it! You books look awesome also!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Try The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99!

A fun, clean mystery/adventure where friends become amateur sleuths to discover the hidden meaning of clues found in a silver dragon!
Danger, friendship and a touch of romance all in one!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What secrets are hidden within the majestic silver dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?
A book the whole family can enjoy!

When Jared is compelled to buy the magnificent statue, he initiates a chain of events that propels him and his friends Griffin, Chase and Amber into an adventure solving the mystery of the dragon. Becoming amateur detectives is a great way to spend their summer vacation, but such a quest could lead them into inescapable danger that could ultimately take their lives.

Only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like to decipher clues?

Join the adventure as four friends try to solve the mystery of the majestic dragon statue with eyes that glow like precious rubies.
Will they be able to complete their quest before danger manifests and ends it all for them?

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking a for clue-solving adventure?

Was it fate that makes Jared buy the silver dragon statue?

Will he and his friends discover the secret that the dragon holds, and will this quest lead to more than they ever imagined?

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now on sale for $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you want to load your Kindle up with a book you, your children and grandchildren can all enjoy during this holiday season?

Try The Crimson-Eyed Dragon for only $0.99!

A fun, clean mystery/adventure where friends become amateur sleuths to discover the hidden meaning of clues found in a silver dragon!
Danger, friendship and a touch of romance all in one!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a perfect gift for the holidays?

How about gifting The Crimson-Eyed Dragon to anyone who loves to read? A story that takes four teens on the adventure of their lives. As they solve the clues that are revealed they find themselves plunged into a mystery that could lead to extreme danger. 
This is a novel everyone can enjoy!
It's so easy to gift a Kindle book now so share the joy with everyone!(including yourself)

http://www.amazon.com/Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-D-M-Trink-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY/


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like to decipher clues?

Join the adventure as four friends try to solve the mystery of the majestic dragon statue with eyes that glow like precious rubies.

Will they be able to complete their quest before danger catches up with them?

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now $0.99 or less!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like clue-solving mysteries?

Join four friends as they are thrown into an adventurous quest when one of them buys a magificent silver dragon statue.
What mystery surrounds the dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?

Check it out for only $0.99 or less!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun vacation read?

Four friends are thrown together for the summer with the bond of solving the mystery of a silver dragon statue.

Friendship, adventure, danger and a hint of love is in the works for them all!

See how it all turns out for only $0.99 or less.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like clue-solving mysteries?

Join four friends as they are thrown into an adventurous quest when one of them buys a magificent silver dragon statue.
What mystery surrounds the dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?

Check it out for only $0.99 or less!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Cozy mystery fans? A fun read for you when four friends are thrown together for the summer solving the mystery of a silver dragon statue.

Friendship, adventure, danger and a hint of love is in the works for them all!

See how it all turns out for only $0.99 or less.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What secrets are hidden within the majestic silver dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?
A book the whole family can enjoy!

When Jared is compelled to buy the magnificent statue, he initiates a chain of events that propels him and his friends Griffin, Chase and Amber into an adventure solving the mystery of the dragon. Becoming amateur detectives is a great way to spend their summer vacation, but such a quest could lead them into inescapable danger that could ultimately take their lives.

Only $0.99 or less

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like clue-solving mysteries?

Join four friends as they are thrown into an adventurous quest when one of them buys a magnificent silver dragon statue.
What mystery surrounds the dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?

Check it out for only $0.99 or less!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What secrets are hidden within the majestic silver dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?
A book the whole family can enjoy!

When Jared is compelled to buy the magnificent statue, he initiates a chain of events that propels him and his friends Griffin, Chase and Amber into an adventure solving the mystery of the dragon. Becoming amateur detectives is a great way to spend their summer vacation, but such a quest could lead them into inescapable danger that could ultimately take their lives.

Only $0.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Numbers, clues, silver dragon, secret past, flame-colored hair, ruby eyes

Intrigued how it all comes together?

Get yourself comfortable to read and discover the mystery of The Crimson-Eyed Dragon!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY

Only 0.99 or less


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Join the adventure as Jared, Griffin, Chase and Amber get caught up solving the clues surrounding a magnificent silver statue. 
The dragon keeps a secret that is theirs to unfold.
See if they can race to the finish before all is taken away from them!
Only $0.99 or less

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Book tour and giveaways! Buy the book--less than 0.99. Enter to win an Amazon gift card!

http://silver-dagger-scriptorium.weebly.com/sdsxx-tours/the-crimson-eyed-dragon-book-blast-and-giveaway


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Detective/mystery fans?

Join four friends as they find themselves plunged into discovering the sercet of the majestic dragon statue with eyes that glow like precious rubies.

Will they be able to solve the mystery before the danger that surrounds the dragon manifests?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Numbers, clues, silver dragon, secret past, flame-colored hair, ruby eyes

Intrigued how it all comes together?

Get yourself comfortable to read and discover the mystery of The Crimson-Eyed Dragon!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY

Only 1.99 or less


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for something different to read?

Four friends are thrown together for the summer with the bond of solving the mystery of a silver dragon statue.

Friendship, adventure, danger and a hint of love is in the works for them all!

See how it all turns out for only $1.99 or less.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Was it fate?

When Jared feels compelled to buy a silver dragon statue he initiates a chain of events that catapults him and his friends into an adventure solving the mystery of the dragon. They embark on an innocent quest, but the secrets that unfold lead them into unimaginable danger. 
Only $1.99 or less!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like clue-solving mysteries?

Join four friends as they are catapulted into an adventurous quest when one of them buys a magificent silver dragon statue. What mystery surrounds the dragon with eyes that glow like precious rubies?

Check it out for only $2.99 or less

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for something different to read?

Four friends are thrown together for the summer with the bond of solving the mystery of a silver dragon statue.

Friendship, adventure, danger and a hint of love is in the works for them all!

See how it all turns out for only $1.99 or less.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you like to decipher clues?

Join the adventure as four friends try to solve the mystery of the majestic dragon statue with eyes that glow like precious rubies.

Will they be able to complete their quest before danger catches up with them?

The Crimson-Eyed Dragon is now $2.49 or less!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

What secrets will the majestic silver dragon with glowing red eyes reveal?

When Jared is compelled to buy the magnificent statue, he initiates a chain of events that propels him and his friends into an adventure solving the mystery of the crimson-eyed dragon.

Will what started as an innocent quest lead them into inescapable danger?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------

